# Story behind your usernames



## hazzard (Aug 7, 2007)

Hazza - rd

My son's name is Harry and he often gets called Hazza for short. He's always had a habit of leaving toys and junk wherever he goes. So we call him hazza-rd area!

I received criticism that hazard only has 1 Z lol. You know who you are! 
Of course i'm not saying i'm a grammar or spelling expert like one of you in particular (you know who you are)! but that's the story!

What is the story behind your usernames there are some strange ones!


----------



## Whisper2 (Aug 7, 2007)

well ummmmmm bel adams
lol adams 

mines not that exciting

bel : )


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 7, 2007)

I was something unique that rhymed ( I didn't know M.A.S.H had a character by the same nickname)


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 7, 2007)

well, nikki is like my name , elmo is my dogs name, 10 is when the age i came to this site


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 7, 2007)

Have been known as Jungle for more than 30 years . My ABN , trading name is Jungle Transport .


----------



## Jozz (Aug 7, 2007)

My names Jos, and the day I joined up on APS, everyone kept calling me Jozz, I even got quotes sent to me with 'Jozz', so thats why! I really hate it and wish I could change it!!! Probably never realised how addicted I would get to the site, and have to see the user name soooooo much!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 7, 2007)

Let's put it this way - I would get an infraction if I told the story about my name...

But I will tell you it's an accronym... 

It's actually SLiM the 6y was added for the benefit of our american friends who think the kiwi way of saying six is sex.

The 'i' is silent in the SLiM just like it was in CHiPs (Californian Highway Patrol - remember that one? Ponch... And the blonde guy....)

Otherwise... That's it! Nothing sinister at all!


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 7, 2007)

hahahaha , thats an easy one , I act like a "mick" minus the M and with a D on the start


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 7, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Let's put it this way - I would get an infraction if I told the story about my name...
> 
> But I will tell you it's an accronym...
> 
> ...


 
:shock: slime is sexy?



erm?


----------



## slip_phreak (Aug 7, 2007)

Well while i was in highschool i was really into metal and particularly the band slipknot.. anyway one of my friends called me slip freak because on a mufti day i wore my slipknot cap and t-shirt/s to school and i just found it amusing at the time.. although my nickname around the worksites is either stretch or lurch (from the adams family) because of me being around 6'8


----------



## mrsshep77 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine isnt too exciting either just that Mrs Shep is what my boyfriend calls me cause he reckons we're like an old married couple and Shepherd is his last name and the 77 is the year I was born... thats it.... 

Yeah Im wondering how slim is sexy too?????


----------



## natrix (Aug 7, 2007)

Natrix -Natrix is the latin name for the Grass Snake , the first ever snakes I caught as a kid in England . I emigrated to Aus at age 13 and with-in the first week I caught a blue tongue , a beardie & an eastern water dragon & saw a Diamond . It was then that I realised I was in paradise.


----------



## hornet (Aug 7, 2007)

i got my name after the .22 hornet firearm


----------



## scorps (Aug 7, 2007)

uhm i have a scorpion so i called it scorps (which now i wish i could change as i have alot of herps as well lol


----------



## mertle (Aug 7, 2007)

When I lived with my brother we all got a nickname, mine was Mertle ( I have no idea why!)
brothers was Rambo as he is an ex-service man, and the names just stuck!


----------



## Miss B (Aug 7, 2007)

Miss B is short for Miss Behavin' - my username on another forum


----------



## Magpie (Aug 7, 2007)

My name is Magpie.


----------



## Kyro (Aug 7, 2007)

My kids wantsd to play a game on the Maggi Noodle website & to play you have to put your whole name in & it then spits out a computer generated username for you based on the letters in your real name, & yep mine came back as Kyro & it stuck


----------



## Bryony (Aug 7, 2007)

My name is Bryony 

But the best bit is that everyone thinks i have a 'real' name


----------



## swingonthespiral (Aug 7, 2007)

I_ embrace my,_
_desire to,_
_feel the rhythm, to_
_feel connected,_
_enough to step aside and, _
_weep like a widow, to _
_feel inspired, to _
_fathom the power, to _
_witness the beauty, to _
_bathe in the fountain, to_

_swing on the spiral, to _

_swing on the spiral, to _

_swing on the spiral of _
_our divinity and _
_still be a human_

Lyrics from Tool's Lateralus.....

At high school in Music we had to do an assignment on our favourite bands and disect them instrumentally, lyrically, phsyically etc and i got in a quite heated argument (doesnt sound like me at all lol) and the agrument ended with him telling me to *beep* off and not wanted to get suspended (again) i told him to go swing on the spiral (because yes i am a music nerd too LMAO)......

Went from there I was called spiral for years... have the lateralus alex grey's flaming eye tattooed on the back of my neck and will probably get the spiral pattern sooner or later...


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 7, 2007)

well ill start with my former username scam7278, i had to change it due to the fact that i was told that people didnt trust me 

sc = scott
am = amanda (my wife)
72 = year i was born
78 = year wife was born

hobbo1972 hobbo is short for my last name and it is pronounced hobbo ( like robbo ) not hobo like a homeless person


----------



## eladidare (Aug 7, 2007)

this is the second time ive had to own up to this.....
my name is spose to be ELAPIDARE....... i got it from my favourite family of snakes, elapid, and my last name which is Dare, but now im just "a-lady-dare"....


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 7, 2007)

Well i could make up a story like normal and say i got it from past girlfriends.................................................but the truth is i just like this guy :lol:


----------



## FAY (Aug 7, 2007)

Well Garth's name is .....wait for it....Garth.....
And my name is.....Fay....hehe ......

Hey Hazz, I always thought Hazzard was spelt with 2 x Z's........how dumb am I?


----------



## benson (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine is our beloved staffies name!!!
He is with us ALL the time, even comes to work EVERY day!!!!
I didn't realise people think its your name, because I'm a girlie!!!!
Oh well, go the staffy!!!
Toni
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 7, 2007)

My name is actually a random sample of letters and numbers. My real name is John Peterson and I merely placed all those letters (from a scrabble board) into a bucket and picked them out at random. I then placed them onto some squares on a scrabble board and the score I got was 64. So there you go.


----------



## koubee (Aug 7, 2007)

mine is after a pet cat that i had, "Koubee"
cheers Liz


----------



## voodoo (Aug 7, 2007)

My first snake was a black diamond python named "voodoo" , he died last year so this is my way of remembering him.


----------



## Johan (Aug 7, 2007)

Johan is my first name... Its a Dutch/German name...


----------



## LJ77 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine is simple my name is Liam and middle name starts with J and I was born in 77. It took me a long time to come up with it I was up for seconds  LOL:lol::lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 7, 2007)

either descriptive or named after an animal
fuscus latin ,adg : Brown or dreary



Brown bat -	Eptesicus fuscus
Black-backed Gull - Larus fuscus
Brown Caiman -	Caiman crocodilus fuscus
Canopus Swallowtail - Papilio fuscus
Northern Dusky Salamander -	Desmognathus fuscus
Brown Sea Slug -	Janolus fuscus
African Chiclid - Haplochromis fuscus
Jungle Myna - Acridotheres fuscus
Galaxis ( south oz freshwater fish) -	Galaxias fuscus
Red Morwong -	Cheilodactylus fuscus
Brown Sea Cucumber - Isositopus fuscus
Dusky Damselfish - Pomacentrus fuscus
Elephantfish -	Marcusenius fuscus
Dusky Flathead -	Platycephalus fuscus
Scorpian -	Zabius fuscus
Tyrant Flycatcher - Sayornis fuscus
Common Eurasian Spadefoot Toad - Pelobates fuscus
American Brown Pelican -	Pelecanus fuscus
Brown coral blenny - Atrosalarias fuscus
(Brown?) Parrot - Pionus Fuscus
(Brown?) Catfish - Akysis fuscus
African forktail snapper - Apsilus fuscus
White-bellied Rat Snake - Zaocys fuscus
Grasshopper - Stenopelmatus fuscus
Guatemalan Screech Owl - Megascops guatemalae fuscus
(Brown?) Yeast - Auriculibuller fuscus
Madagascaran fish - Ancharius fuscus
(Brown?) Seahorse - Hippocampus fuscus
Brown flatsedge (flower) - Cyperus fuscus
Bar-winged Cinclodes - Clodes fuscus
Brown galingale - Cyperus fuscus
Indian brown mongoose - Herpestes fuscus
Fuscous Honey-eater - Ptilotis fuscus
Rufous frog - Leptodactylus fuscus
(Brown?) Beetle - Anthrenus fuscus
(Brown?) Cyclops - Macrocyclops fuscus
(Brown?) Catfish - Pseudomystus fuscus
(Brown?) Cricket - Stenopelmatus fuscus
(Brown?) Snake - Chironious fuscus
(Brown?) Gastopod - Prosipho fuscus
Tasmanian broad-toothed mouse -	Mastacomys fuscus
(Brown?) Epiphyte - Otochilus fuscus

OH - and a python


----------



## kelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Get this - Mine is my name :lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 7, 2007)

natrix said:


> Natrix -Natrix is the latin name for the Grass Snake , the first ever snakes I caught as a kid in England . I emigrated to Aus at age 13 and with-in the first week I caught a blue tongue , a beardie & an eastern water dragon & saw a Diamond . It was then that I realised I was in paradise.



Haha...aw that's cute.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 7, 2007)

I had to use spilota_variegata because the names I'm called by most other people would cost me an infraction if I used them. That would be a bummer, suspened the day you log on because of your username


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine is simply a nickname friends like to call meThe "0_ _0" is because "missy" was taken:x


----------



## Rastass (Aug 7, 2007)

My dogs name is Rastass. A lot of you have met him


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 7, 2007)

eladidare said:


> this is the second time ive had to own up to this.....
> my name is spose to be ELAPIDARE....... i got it from my favourite family of snakes, elapid, and my last name which is Dare, but now im just "a-lady-dare"....



Hehehehe.... I didn't think of it as aladydare... but now I will. 

Surely you can ask the mods to change it for you?


----------



## Niomi (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea mine is my name.. but at least my name is unique


----------



## bump73 (Aug 7, 2007)

My initials are B M P and i was born in 73, Name has been with me since high school days when i was in to Graff and street art.... Stll into the scene but don't get to put up as much as i'd like to these days...
Anyone rolling their eyes at the grafitti bit should remember it is the oldest form of artistic expression, remember the cave man and their drawings and who acan forget Mr Eternity of Sydney fame, they even used his Graff on the harbour bridge for NYE celebrations...
Anyone interested in street art should check out this site

www.woostercollective .com


----------



## Horsy (Aug 7, 2007)

"Horsy" or "Horsy Girl" were my nicknames at school because I was the only one who owned horses =] My best friend made it up and it caught on. I quite like it.


----------



## Clairebear (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine is what i seem to just get called a lot as my name is Claire. And my name rhymes with lots of stuff. in everything i do i'm either Clairebear (it rhymes!!!! yay!) or DropbearClaire. I even have my own dropbear rap but it was only funny in high school! :lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 7, 2007)

hmmm,well all i talk about all day is reptiles.....so yeh reptilegirl_jordan


----------



## Forensick (Aug 7, 2007)

mine is from this

[edited slightly]

At night I listen to the sound of the animals,
I understand now that there are no limits to what you are capable of.
You don't even see it yourselves,and the news anchor on the TV set talks in a neutral voice about rape, murder and this weeks weather without change of tone

It seems that nothing matters as we close in on the turn of the millenium,
violence and commercial breaks has become the opium that used to religion.
*** you, mankind.
You're so ugly, so vain.

The language of brutality is all you seem to understand,
bloodlust as long as it's someone elses blood.
To fornicate, suck, eat and defecate..
Breeding has turned into a pastime,
death as recreation...

You are no better than a pack of hyenas,
the sight and smell of someone elses pain and misery makes you feel good,
ensuring one more day in safety,
decimating the odds that you or someone you love is going to get hurt.
Well don't bloody fool yourself,
you're not safe,
not in this world.
All you are is collateral damage,
presumptive headlines,
expendable meat for the media hounds,
statistics and forensic reports for some brainless tool to drool over on the 
internet.

You are royally firetrucked.


----------



## kelly (Aug 7, 2007)

You know Forensick, I was just wondering the other day if your username was after that song!


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 7, 2007)

"Rodentrancher", so called because we used to have a business called the "Rodent Ranch", and we used to ship rats and mice all over Australia until the damn local council shut us down for "intensive animal farming in a horticultural area" because some lowlife dobbed us in. Grrrr!! cheers Cheryl


----------



## choppy (Aug 7, 2007)

Had a running joke with the blokes at work calling each other 'Chopper [insert name here]' after Chopper Read for example Chopper Bob, Chopper Chris, whatever. Even ended up calling my dog at that time Chopper. It just sort of stuck around after a while. When I first registered, I lost my email account before I could activate under the name Choppa, so I later re-registered and had to settle for choppy.


----------



## Mayo (Aug 7, 2007)

If I posted my story I would be baned for life. But everyone I no call's me Mayo, or Maya and have since the very start of high school. Even my parents call me Mayo when I go home.


----------



## carpetsnake (Aug 7, 2007)

my first snake was a carpetsnake


----------



## Pythons_Reptiles (Aug 7, 2007)

Pythons Hobbies, Named because I have bred/kept Pythons for years and run a Hobby Shop.
Also was lucky enough to pick up pythons.com.au before the net was to popular.


----------



## ytamarin (Aug 7, 2007)

My favourite colour is yellow and my favourite animal is the Cotton Top Tamarin. People often assume my real name is Tamarin, which is okay though, it's a cool name!


----------



## ytamarin (Aug 7, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Lyrics from Tool's Lateralus.....


Thanks I was wondering about yours the other day!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Aug 7, 2007)

thats ok i was wondering bout yours too LOL


----------



## kelly (Aug 7, 2007)

I think we all know who has the best username on APS....and that is....
SNAKEADDICT :lol:
& his numerous other aliases :lol:


----------



## mungus (Aug 7, 2007)

hazzard said:


> Hazza - rd
> 
> My son's name is Harry and he often gets called Hazza for short. He's always had a habit of leaving toys and junk wherever he goes. So we call him hazza-rd area!
> 
> ...


 
You should know why they call me mungus Hazz .....................LOL.............


----------



## DiamondAsh (Aug 7, 2007)

*Used to be Bad Ash/Evil Ash on horror websites and when I joined here thought it was appropriate to be Diamond as that was the python my wife owns.*


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 7, 2007)

mine was after my 4yr old rottie but slateman changed mine for me so now it is after what everyone calls me at school. they call my DA_GRIZ because i am big and am growing a beard at 13


----------



## pepper (Aug 7, 2007)

Well mine doesn't have as much thought behind it as all of yours do I just had to think quick


----------



## kelly (Aug 7, 2007)

DA_GRIZ said:


> mine was after my 4yr old rottie but slateman changed mine for me so now it is after what everyone calls me at school. they call my DA_GRIZ because i am big and am growing a beard at 13



I liked you better when you were jessie


----------



## DrNick (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine WAS 4NICK8=> same as my number plates and user name on WRX forums :lol::lol::lol:







Thought is was a bit rude for a family oriented site so I changed it to my nickname=> DrNick, although my father in law calls me 'DrEvil' and sometimes 'Dr Death' :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sweethips12 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine is just the nickname my partner calls me since day one for some reason. I use it for everything. It easy to remember


----------



## Duke (Aug 7, 2007)

Duke is the result of many variations of my last name.

Marusic was too hard for other high school kids to say, and Marookenduke came instead. One guy started calling me Maruke or Marook (it was never written lol), and then finally Duke stuck.

I also go by LankyDuke in forums if Duke is already taken. Another alias for one site atm is NanoDuke - to fit in with my currently studying degree of a Bachelor of Nanotechnology.
A lot of people don't see the Duke anymore and call me Nano now.


----------



## inthegrass (Aug 7, 2007)

you have all heard the joke about two dogs.
well my folks called me inthegrass.
cheers


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 7, 2007)

johnbowemonie.
John Bowe = favourite race driver
Monie = monie

Simone.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 7, 2007)

kelly said:


> I liked you better when you were jessie


 

lmao.


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 7, 2007)

should of stayed as big matt


----------



## eladidare (Aug 7, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> johnbowemonie.
> John Bowe = favourite race driver
> Monie = monie
> 
> Simone.


 
ive been hangin out for ages to hear your story simone!


----------



## Storm91 (Aug 7, 2007)

mines storm cause im told i can be carm like the center of the storm then snap an be as bad as the bigging of the storm


----------



## Chimera (Aug 7, 2007)

I figured Damo would be too passe'

Instead I looked to greek mythology for cool monsters


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 7, 2007)

I use serpenttongue because thats what i've got - a serpents tongue. I had the doctor do a bit of surgery and cut a slit down the centre of my tongue. Then he cut both sides of the tongue, slowly tapering them into points, so that it would create a forked tongue like a serpents.

It's made it so hard to speak properly, but hey....it looks cool!!


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 7, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> I use serpenttongue because thats what i've got - a serpents tongue. I had the doctor do a bit of surgery and cut a slit down the centre of my tongue. Then he cut both sides of the tongue, slowly tapering them into points, so that it would create a forked tongue like a serpents.
> 
> It's made it so hard to speak properly, but hey....it looks cool!!


 

And the girls go crazy


----------



## eladidare (Aug 7, 2007)

is it true that you can move each side independently???


----------



## stringbean (Aug 7, 2007)

im a bit of a lank dog (lanky) and people at school just started calling me stringbean, stringa for short. and its stuck for the last few years.


----------



## Dodie (Aug 7, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> And the girls go crazy


 
Lol and look at serpents post number 

My nick is kinda simple, my intitals of my name are Dod, my mum always used to call me "Dod" when I was younger, a friend heard it and added a 'e' sound back in primary school : Dod-e

Some people can't even pronounce it they say something like Doh-dee or Dottie..

Whenever I get called my real name its kinda strange as most people call me by my nick, boss's, friends parents etc..


----------



## coxy (Aug 7, 2007)

Mines pretty boring last name cox (Great last name :? HAHA) Always a good excuse when i got into a fight at school, "He teased my last name" always got me out of trouble. Anyway i been called Coxy by all my mates for years and years


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 7, 2007)

To quote Bad Santa.... " I slept with a woman who wasnt clean "

Seriously though, it was and is the only email addy i have ever had, minus the @.... and originally I thought it was a great idea to play on peoples illiteracy.... well the novelty wore off quick smart.

I had meant to get a new one for work purposes and such, but never got around to it. It has its advantages though, everyone remembers getting an email from me. Although for some reason it never worked for me on the singles sites...


----------



## kelly (Aug 7, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> To quote Bad Santa.... " I slept with a woman who wasnt clean "
> 
> Seriously though, it was and is the only email addy i have ever had, minus the @.... and originally I thought it was a great idea to play on peoples illiteracy.... well the novelty wore off quick smart.
> 
> I had meant to get a new one for work purposes and such, but never got around to it. It has its advantages though, everyone remembers getting an email from me. Although for some reason it never worked for me on the singles sites...



Why didn't you tell the real reason behind your username?
You left the e out of "herpes"


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 7, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> And the girls go crazy



Giddy Up!!!!!!! I wouldn't be with him otherwise 

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 7, 2007)

eladidare said:


> ive been hangin out for ages to hear your story simone!



He he he he yeah well monie is the nickname my brothers have for me when they want money or backup or if they are trying to get out of trouble after they have been tormenting me. 

John Bowe is my hero.

Simone.


----------



## Radar (Aug 7, 2007)

Because...well.....take a look at the profile pic. Pretty obvious really.....


----------



## dodgie (Aug 7, 2007)

I got my nickname/username from my mate's who think having pet snakes is a bit "dodgie"what would they know.


----------



## Nappy (Aug 7, 2007)

Well ppl think I'm full of poop. 


Actually last name is Knapman (silent K) so as far back as I can remember I've been called Nappy, Naps or Nappo by friends and family.


I also take a lot of poop from those same ppl


----------



## chloethepython (Aug 7, 2007)

chloe is the name of my stimmie
nothing exciting


----------



## Lesa (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been trying to think of a really obscure reason for "Lesa" but I can't, it's my name! Wish I'd chosen something else though. The husband has really cool names for the two sites he frequents.


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 7, 2007)

Lesa said:


> The husband has really cool names for the two sites he frequents.


 
Studmuffin69 and mr.Big ?


----------



## Hetty (Aug 7, 2007)

My username is from The Neverending Story


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 7, 2007)

Pretty boring really. No exciting story I used to ride a GSXR.


----------



## Earthling (Aug 7, 2007)

I got mine cause its what I come from..................


----------



## Squamata (Aug 7, 2007)

I love lizards and snakes, so what better nickname than the top order of Reptilia....I even have it as my no. plate....


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, it goes like this..........................


----------



## MAVTOR (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine is part of mt 2 childrens names MAVrick & TORi MAVTOR


----------



## spongebob (Aug 7, 2007)

Apparently SpongeBob Squarepants was too long so I had to shorten it. 

In a very early post when I mentioned living in Bikini Bottom the post was deleted! I think the mods are a bit more educated now.

The unfortunate thing is that I'm maturing as I do more posts, yet Spongie is only a kid.


----------



## mindthesole (Aug 7, 2007)

Dont Step On My Feet Or Hurt My Soul!


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I'm a Surf lifesaver...................................................well i was when i joined


----------



## FAY (Aug 7, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> I use serpenttongue because thats what i've got - a serpents tongue. I had the doctor do a bit of surgery and cut a slit down the centre of my tongue. Then he cut both sides of the tongue, slowly tapering them into points, so that it would create a forked tongue like a serpents.
> 
> It's made it so hard to speak properly, but hey....it looks cool!!



hahahahaha Nick...you make me laugh .............


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 7, 2007)

Reptile-LOVE THY HERP
boy- only thing that came to mind


----------



## krusty (Aug 7, 2007)

i would like to tell but i can not..........lol


----------



## slim6y (Aug 7, 2007)

Greebo said:


> Mine is an anagram of my 5 favourite fictional characters.
> 
> God
> Rambo
> ...



They're not all fictional  

Rambo really does exist!!! Doesn't he? Yeah, he does... Doesn't he?


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 7, 2007)

Revdaniel. Well, as a early teenager i thought that my calling in life was to become a minister. I for some reason remembered the bible so well. Have been known to pull up misters or somebody leading a bible study about a mistake as to a bible passage they made. When i lost my best mate due to suicide i thought came to realize that being a minister would not be the only way i could reach people and help them. Rather try to save people whilst they are living not so much save their souls.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 7, 2007)

i'll give you 1 guess.... lol


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 7, 2007)

My user name is derived from my love of Womas.


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 7, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> I use serpenttongue because thats what i've got - a serpents tongue. I had the doctor do a bit of surgery and cut a slit down the centre of my tongue. Then he cut both sides of the tongue, slowly tapering them into points, so that it would create a forked tongue like a serpents.
> 
> It's made it so hard to speak properly, but hey....it looks cool!!


 
He's not kidding folks!


----------



## Miffy (Aug 7, 2007)

Miffy, was from Regurgitators song "Miffys Simplicity" about Miffy the rabbit. 

Simple things in life are often the best you know


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 7, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> My user name is derived from my love of Womas.



No way!!! me too!:lol:


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 7, 2007)

Miffy said:


> Miffy, was from Regurgitators song "Miffys Simplicity" about Miffy the rabbit.
> 
> Simple things in life are often the best you know



ok.......now explain your avatar.


----------



## pixie (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm pixie as its a nickname I had a few years cause i am 145 cm tall and was under 40kg... oh, and for parties i'd wear a kids fairy costume... sometimes im pixie-apples which is a combination of nicknames... kirsten-pie originally, someone asked what kinda pie i was, i said apples, i was then kirsten apples, then pixie, and the b/f one day called me pixie apples and it stuck... he also calls me midget legs.. but i'm not fond of that one


----------



## chad (Aug 8, 2007)

chad... my real name is jack riley

long story short i watched charlies angels, and tom green played "thechad" you may remember, anyway, hes one of my fav comedians when im in the mood for his stuff. this was about year 9

so one day i was at a party mingling and stuff, and when i met people i didnt like i started to give them the name chad. to confuse everyone. i became chad johnston to people i didnt like at first. and then it became a joke, id tell girls i was called chad. it moved from there with people calling the chad at school and stuff.

for my 18th birthday, as is customary, the guys went to steal me a street sign, jack street didn't have a sign, so they got me chad street.

rarely use the name now except on places like this.

the history of the chad


----------



## kandi (Aug 8, 2007)

*kandi*

my name is after my beautiful girl chihuahua i love my chihuahua's almost as much as my python's


----------



## Bung-Eye (Aug 8, 2007)

got given this nickname in year 9 at school about 10 years in an argument with a mate of mine, and it stuck 

we were having an argument not too serious about something I have no idea about now, and in the middle of it he said something like "just shut up ya bung eyed *******" then the whole class cracked up myself included and since that day i've been 'bung'


----------



## hazzard (Aug 8, 2007)

Bung-Eye said:


> got given this nickname in year 9 at school about 10 years in an argument with a mate of mine, and it stuck
> 
> we were having an argument not too serious about something I have no idea about now, and in the middle of it he said something like "just shut up ya bung eyed *******" then the whole class cracked up myself included and since that day i've been 'bung'



Ah, I wondered about this one!


----------



## nickamon (Aug 8, 2007)

Nickamon is one of my nicknames. I used to work with a Thai girl called Nattamon, and I thought her name was cool, and that I just _had_ to have a more Thai-sounding nick. 

My avatar is Snake from _Degrassi Junior High_ and _Degrassi High_. Wheels is my favourite character, but I love the "I love Snake" pun that this avi offers.


----------



## Miss B (Aug 8, 2007)

We get Thai study tours here at work sometimes - there are some really cute Thai names


----------



## mrs_davo (Aug 8, 2007)

Mine is boring also....
When I originally signed up to the site - it ws for my husband - but now I use it instead of him ..
( I don't like him using the internet - too many nice snakes to buy and not enough money)
I would really like to change it if I can .................
Does anybody know how???????????
Also my avatar is our female diamond python - but I think it is time to decide on something new...

cheers
Paula


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 12, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> I use serpenttongue because thats what i've got - a serpents tongue. I had the doctor do a bit of surgery and cut a slit down the centre of my tongue. Then he cut both sides of the tongue, slowly tapering them into points, so that it would create a forked tongue like a serpents.
> 
> It's made it so hard to speak properly, but hey....it looks cool!!


 
Now don't get all put out, but why would you even consider doing that? 

_"It's made it so hard to speak properly, but hey....it looks cool!!"_

I don't see much difference with that and cutting my legs off, 'It's made it hard to walk properly, but hey...it looks cool!!'

Anyway, each to their own and that's just my view, best of luck to you S.T.


----------



## serenaphoenix (Aug 12, 2007)

Cute idea for a thread. mine's simple..

- my name's "serena"
- and i'm really inito firetwirling hence the "phoenix", i suppose when you're stupid enough to play with fire you kind hope you can be reborn from your ashes...

tada! serenaphoenix. exciting story.


----------



## Aslan (Aug 12, 2007)

Greebo said:


> or I could just be a one eyed cat


 
I have been curious for some time whether that's where your name came from...


----------



## Aslan (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine is pretty boring - and obvious...

I read a lot of C.S.Lewis as a kid, was re-reading when I joined up to the site and the movie had only just come out. It also worked really well with a nice Avatar of a lion I had on my computer


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't remember if I added to this but I'm not going through 100 posts to find it, so excuse me if I am repeating myself...lol...

I have absolutely no imagination whatsoever so mine is very basic mysnakesau refers to my snake and the au for Australia.


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 12, 2007)

Odessa is where my father was born in the Ukraine unfortunatly I never got to know him he died before i turned 2 so everything that needs a name ie my farm,prefix's ect is Odessa. Stud well I breed,rats,mice,dexter cattle,great danes,but mostly I get called Odie and I like it even when they call me Oddie I dont mind odd i can be LOL.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 12, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> Now don't get all put out, but why would you even consider doing that?
> 
> _"It's made it so hard to speak properly, but hey....it looks cool!!"_
> 
> ...



Pssst.... MrMikk i think he may be joking *nudge* nudge *


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess mines pretty obvious but some people just can't decipher "nothing to do"


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 12, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Pssst.... MrMikk i think he may be joking *nudge* nudge *


 
Indeed i was! And that's not me in that pic MrBredli put up.


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 14, 2007)

^ My dogs name


----------



## dentech (Aug 14, 2007)

im a dental technician, so the name dentech, couldnt think of anything better, lol


----------



## tiger591 (Aug 28, 2007)

my nickname is tiger and i got it because i broke a girls wrist by accident in self-defence and the instuctor started to call me tiger and 591 if u add them all together u get 15 that was the age i was wen i got the nickname and it is also the day of my birthday. 15 of november.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 28, 2007)

well my names Rachel and some pplz call me Razz (dont ask me why coz i have no idea) and i guess the Lilmiss part was coz i had a screen name lilmissplayalot and that was the first thing that came to mind when i joined hehe sorry i should have made up some awesome story for ya's......


----------



## ~CAUTION~I Bite!44 (Aug 28, 2007)

Well.... mine is a warning of me!
But seariously, i don't bite.... (hard!)


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 28, 2007)

lol caution... more of a nibbler?? are you around the lismore area?? just out of curiosity.... like to meet other rep enthusiasts..... find out their local rep haunts hehe


----------



## ~CAUTION~I Bite!44 (Aug 28, 2007)

SSSSHHHH!!! (you'll make me sound sensitive!)


----------



## ~CAUTION~I Bite!44 (Aug 28, 2007)

And yea, i am around the lismore area.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 28, 2007)

Because i have fair skin ( freckles ) i like to stay out of the sun, so no nice suntan ( and yeah i know it's bad to sunbake ) ....that's the white bit sorted and wolf cause i love wolves


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 31, 2007)

my first turtle was named crush,, and i had him b4 finding nemo came out!!


----------



## firedragon (Aug 31, 2007)

Born in the year of the dragon and my element is fire.......firedragon.. and i'm a lover of mythology


----------



## dintony (Oct 26, 2007)

My nickname is Din (somehow shortened from Denise) and hubby is Tony.


----------



## Renagade (Oct 26, 2007)

my name is renae. my cousin calle me renagade.


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 26, 2007)

Oskorei is the name of the demons/dead Vikings that haunted scandinavia during the dark ages. they would ride on their black horse and terrorise the living folk.. Odin was their leader and when they went on a haunt it was known as 'The Great Hunt'


----------



## Oldbeard (Oct 26, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> Now don't get all put out, but why would you even consider doing that?
> 
> _"It's made it so hard to speak properly, but hey....it looks cool!!"_
> 
> ...


 

Serpent tongue that is cool. cutting your legs off wouldnt look cool. thats just stupid.:lol:
My husband says I have a viper tongue. i.e When we are arguing, alot of of poison comes out.

I have had bearded dragons for a long time that is why my name is old beard.


----------



## Tracey69 (Oct 26, 2007)

Tracey is my name, and contrary to what most people seem to think, 69 was the year I was born...nothing but innocence....haha


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 26, 2007)

Joshua is my name and VW doesn't stand for Volks Wagon, it stands for the initials of my last name which due to security measure, I'm not telling anyone, sorry.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 26, 2007)

Khagan = Someone in Mongolian language who is equal to king, emperor etc like a Khan but greater then a normal Khan. It can also translate to "Khan of Khans" or rather "King of Kings", after reading some stuff on Genghis Khan i was inspired to use the name in a game and it just stuck with me.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 26, 2007)

i made mine coz the first herp i looked after was a gecko and at the time we were catching scorpions and procs is scorp backwards


----------



## pugsly (Oct 26, 2007)

I love lamp...

Ok..

Was a nickname my old man gave me as I used to keep all sorts of bugs and spiders in my bedroom as a kid.

Pugsly of the Adams family was similar.

Plus I was a fat kid.


----------



## lizard_lover (Oct 26, 2007)

ok one day while walking in the bush i saw something and fell in love no it wasent a spider, dog, fish, turkey rock, person ,dog ,hippo , stamp, fride magnet , flying bird , catapiller or a lamb it was a tree


----------



## Miss B (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL Liz - very random :lol:


----------



## channi (Oct 26, 2007)

just short 4 chantel...yawn


----------



## DameJacquie (Oct 26, 2007)

DameJacquie was the registered racing name of my old horse.


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 26, 2007)

None what so ever lol


----------

